# Java Quellcode Schaltjahr



## Ulf93 (10. Apr 2014)

Hallo habe eine Programmieraufgabe mit der ich nicht weiter komme.
Aufgabenstellung:
Schreibe ein Programm welches angibt ob ein Jar ein Schaltjahr ist oder nicht ist.
Bedingungen:
(Jahr >= 1582) und [(durch 4 teilbar aber nicht durch 100) oder durch 400 
teilbar] 

Mein Code:
class Auf_Test {
	 public static void main (String args [ ] ) {
	int neustart; double 1582;
	do{do{
		System.out.println("Geben Sie eine Jahr ein:");
		System.out.println("\n\n");
		if(jahr%1582>0)
			System.out.print("Neustart J/N?");
			}while (neustart=="J"//neustart=="j");
			if(jahr%100>0)
				if(jahr%4==0)
	}
	 }
}



Bekomme immer 8 Fehler angezeigt....


----------



## hauptDev (10. Apr 2014)

Zunächst einmal benutze bitter IMMER wenn du Code postest die 
	
	
	
	





```
-Tags,
steht auch ganz groß in rot drüber, wenn du einen neuen Beitrag schreibst.

[code=Java]
class Auf_Test {

    public static void main (String args [ ] ) {
        int neustart;
        double 1582;
        
        do {
            do{
                System.out.println("Geben Sie eine Jahr ein:");
                System.out.println("\n\n");

                if(jahr%1582>0)
                    System.out.print("Neustart J/N?");

            } while (neustart=="J" || neustart=="j");        // denke, du wolltest ein Oder-Operator verwenden!?
            
            if(jahr%100>0)
            if(jahr%4==0)
        }
    }
}
```

So, pflücken wir das Gerüst doch einmal auseinander.
Zunächst [c]Auf_Test[/c] ist kein ordentlicher Name für eine Klasse. Die main-Methode sollte man so angeben:
[c]public static void main(String[] args)[/c]. 
Wobei das trotzdem kein Vergehen/Fehler ist, wie du es jetzt hast.

Du bekommst mehrere Fehler/Warnungen, da du:

double 1582 ist keine gültige Variablendeklaration (Name vergessen?)
zwei 
	
	
	
	





```
do
```
-Schleifen startest, aber nur eine beendest
du auf eine 
	
	
	
	





```
jahr
```
-Variable zugreifen willst, die nicht existiert
du die 
	
	
	
	





```
neustart
```
-Variable gar nicht initialisiert, aber mit Werten überprüfst
du zwei 
	
	
	
	





```
if
```
-Verzweigungen startest, die keinen Sinn erfüllen 

Weiterhin:
Deine Variablen 
	
	
	
	





```
jahr
```
(die nicht existiert) und 
	
	
	
	





```
neustart
```
, werden nirgendwo eingelesen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Apr 2014)

Moin,

irgendwie fehlt auch noch ein weiteres *while(...)* für eines der *do*'s ... sonst wird mit dem Compilieren schwierig :autsch:

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hauptDev (10. Apr 2014)

Ja, darauf wollte ich hinaus mit den beiden gestarteten do-Schleifen, wovon nur eine beendet wird. Sollte vielleicht mal mehr ins Detail gehen


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Apr 2014)

Moin,



hauptDev hat gesagt.:


> Ja, darauf wollte ich hinaus mit den beiden gestarteten do-Schleifen, wovon nur eine beendet wird


wie jetzt  ???:L



hauptDev hat gesagt.:


> Sollte vielleicht mal mehr ins Detail gehen


ja, das würde ich auch dringend empfehlen - vlt. besser noch ein Grundlagenbuch :idea:

Es gibt nur folgende while-Schleifen:

```
while( Bedingung )
{
// ...
}

// oder 

do
{
/...
} while( Bedingung )
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Ulf93 (10. Apr 2014)

```
public class Schaltjahr_1 {
	public static void main ( String args [ ]) {
		double y;
		int neustart;
		do{

				System.out.println ("Geben Sie ein Jahr an");
				Jahreszahl=EATools.intEinlesen();

					}if(jahr%1582>0)
					(neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');

						System.out.println ("Falsche Eingabe");

							}while
							(neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');

									}if(jahr%100>0)
									(neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');

										if(jahr%400==0)
										(neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');


														}
```

Aber iwie immer noch nicht viel besser, habe von den ganzen fach auch nicht viel Ahnung, alles nen bisschen zu viel :rtfm:


----------



## VfL_Freak (10. Apr 2014)

Moin,



Ulf93 hat gesagt.:


> Aber iwie immer noch nicht viel besser


Ja, da muss ich Dir leider Recht geben ;(

So, habe DEINEN Code jetzt etwas übersichtlicher formatiert:

```
public class Schaltjahr_1 
{
    public static void main ( String args [] ) 
    {
        double y;   // wird nicht verwendet!! 
        int neustart;
        do
        {
            System.out.println ("Geben Sie ein Jahr an");
            Jahreszahl=EATools.intEinlesen();   // was sind EATools ???
        } // hier fehlt noch immer das WHILE
        
        if( jahr%1582 > 0)
            (neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');  // diese Zeile macht nun gar keinen Sinn - syntaktisch falsch !!
                                            // (a) im linken Teil vergleichst Du, ob 'neustart' den Wert 'J' hat!?
                                            // (b) 'neustart' ist Integer, NICHT char !!
                                            // (c) der rechte Teil ist ebenfalls sinnfrei! 
                                            //      Ein solches Konstrukt gibt es nicht .....
     
        System.out.println ("Falsche Eingabe");
     
    } while (neustart=='J'|| neustart'j'); // zur Klammer s. o.!!
                                             // zudem schließt diese Klammer die main-Methode
                                             // oder es fehlt ein öffnendes "do {"
     
} // hiermit ist Deine "class Schaltjahr_1" zu Ende !!!
   // alles was jetzt noch kommt, ist falsch und führt damit zu Compilerfehlern

if( jahr%100 > 0 )
    (neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');  // s. o.
     
if( jahr%400==0 )
    (neustart=='J'|| neustart'j');  // s. o.
     
} // sinnfrei !!
```
Ich würde Dir wirklich vorschlagen, Dich erst mal mit den reinen Basics zu befassen. 
Wie ist ein Programm (syntaktisch) aufgebaut?
Was sind Schleifen? Welche gibt es? usw.

Alles alles hat hier IMHO wirklich keinen Zweck - sorry !
Nix für ungut 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hauptDev (11. Apr 2014)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden Vfl_Freak.  Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir die Basics an gucken muss.

Gesendet von meinem Cat Tablet PHOENIX 8.1J0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Apr 2014)

Moin,



hauptDev hat gesagt.:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden Vfl_Freak.


da hast Du vermutlich Recht ..... :bahnhof:



hauptDev hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mir die Basics an gucken muss.


Aha, und warum nicht ???:L 
Mit Verlaub: Dein Code strotzt vor grundlegenden Syntax-Fehlern !! ;(

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## hauptDev (11. Apr 2014)

Du hast da irgendwas über sehen VfL_Freak, ich bin nicht der TO. Der oben gepostete Code ist vom TO ich habe ihn nur noch einmal in Java Tags gelistet und danach aufgezählt, was falsch ist. Ich hatte nämlich nicht vor, dem TO einen komplett korrigierten Code zu Posten.


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Apr 2014)

Moin,

ich hatte auch eigentlich in meinem Beitrag von Gestern 21:37 eigentlich ja auch den TO gemeint .... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Farbenfroh (11. Apr 2014)

Hi Ulf!
Manche mögen sagen, dass es keinen Lerneffekt hat jemandem eine Musterlösung "vorzusagen" aber ich finde in deinem Fall ist das angebracht damit du erst mal ein Beispiel hast, wie in etwa ein solches Programm aussieht - da dein bisheriger Code doch sehr verwirrend aussieht, als hättest du einfach mal alles mögliche ausprobiert.


```
import java.util.Scanner;			//Hier wird ein "Scanner" ins Programm eingefügt
									//das muss man tun wenn man in dem Programm etwas über die Tastatur
									//einlesen möchte (das was bei dir mit EATools irgendwie funktioneren soll)
									//aber normalerweise nutzt man einen "Scanner"

/**
Kurze Zusammenfassung der Schaltjahr-Definition:
Wenn Jahr % 400 = 0 -> Schaltjahr

Wenn Jahr % 4 = 0 -> jetzt muss man noch prüfen ob das Jahr ebenfalls %100 = 0 ergibt
-> Dann ist es KEIN Schaltjahr
-> Wenn Jahr % = 0 aber nicht %100 = 0 dann IST es ein Schaltjahr!

40%4 bedeutet: die 4 passt 10x in die 40 und es bleibt ein Rest von 0
 */
public class Schaltjahr {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Bitte ein Jahr eingeben");
		//Die Jahreszahl hier "jahreszahl" benannt ist eine ganze Zahl(int)
		int jahreszahl;		
		
		//Hier findet die Eingabe der Jahreszahl statt, sieht etwas
		//kompliziert aus, aber nach ein zwei Übungen kein Problem mehr
		Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);	
		jahreszahl = eingabe.nextInt();				
		//Die Variable namens "jahreszahl" enthält nun die Zahl, 
		//die der Benutzer über die Tastatur eingegeben hat

		//Wenn die Jahreszahl%400 = 0 ist
		if (jahreszahl % 400 == 0) {		
			//Weiß man sofort, dass es sich um ein Schaltjahr handelt
			System.out.println("Das Jahr " + jahreszahl	
					+ " ist ein Schaltjahr!");
		} 
		
		//Ansonsten...
		else {										

			//Wird geguckt ob die Jahreszahl % 4 = 0 ist
			if (jahreszahl % 4 == 0) {	
				
				//Wenn sie dann auch noch % 100 = 0 ergibt
				if (jahreszahl % 100 == 0) {	
					
					//weiß man, dass es kein Schaltjahr is
					System.out.println("Das Jahr " + jahreszahl
							+ " ist kein Schaltjahr");	
				}
				
				//Ansonsten..
				else {
					
					//ist das Jahr durch 4 teilbar mit Rest 0 aber nicht durch 100
					//und somit nach Definition ein Schaltahr
					System.out.println("Das Jahr " + jahreszahl
							+ " ist ein Schaltjahr!");	
														
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Durch die vielen Kommentare wirkt das Programm etwas unübersichtlich, hier noch mal ohne Kommentare:


```
import java.util.Scanner;			

public class Schaltjahr {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("Bitte ein Jahr eingeben");
		int jahreszahl;		
		
		Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);	
		jahreszahl = eingabe.nextInt();				

		if (jahreszahl % 400 == 0) {		
			System.out.println("Das Jahr " + jahreszahl	+ " ist ein Schaltjahr!");
		} 
		
		else {										

			if (jahreszahl % 4 == 0) {	
				
				if (jahreszahl % 100 == 0) {	
					
					System.out.println("Das Jahr " + jahreszahl
							+ " ist kein Schaltjahr");	
				}
				
				else {
					System.out.println("Das Jahr " + jahreszahl
							+ " ist ein Schaltjahr!");	
														
				}
			}
		}
	}
}
```

Wenn du das so weit erst mal verstanden hast (am besten noch mal selbst nachprogrammieren), kannst du dann ja noch die Abfrage bezüglich eines erneuten Durchlaufes in Form einer while-Schleife einbauen


----------



## hauptDev (11. Apr 2014)

@Vfl_Freak:
Wegen deiner Nachricht von heute 10:02! Du hast gesagt, dass mein Code vor Syntax-Fehler strotzt, ist aber nicht mein Code, sondern nur der vom TO in Java-Tags mit ordentlichen Einrückungen!


----------



## VfL_Freak (11. Apr 2014)

ok ok, sah wegender Zitate wohl unglücklich aus ...


----------

